# Haven't been to the park in awhile.. and we found rocks! *Heavy*



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

It's been awhile since we've gone to the park, but it was around 60 today, so off we went! I went a little overboard with pictures..

I'll start with the individuals. I found some random rocks, so of course I posed the dogs on them LOL.









































































I really have no idea why they all stayed here.. I just told them to wait. I still can't believe I got this shot!










And some action shots!










..more..


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

..keep going..


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wilson's RAWR face..





































Kudos if you made it to the end! I didn't even post them all, didn't want to crash your computers!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Great looking photos! Well, I guess it would be hard to get bad shots of such gorgeous dogs...:smile:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Great looking photos! Well, I guess it would be hard to get bad shots of such gorgeous dogs...:smile:


Thanks! Oh I do get some bad ones, y'all just don't see those


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

They are all so beautiful! I really love Wilson's "rawr" face  and Piper is just so pretty!


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Gorgeous photos, and gorgeous dogs! Love that shot of the three of them on the rocks!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

LOVE the photos. The one of the three of them on the rocks is my absolute favorite


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Three dogs "on the rocks" looks like a great calendar shot :wink:
Awesome pics all :smile:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> They are all so beautiful! I really love Wilson's "rawr" face  and Piper is just so pretty!


Thanks  I laughed when I uploaded that picture.. I have no clue why he was doing that, he obviously was annoyed with one of them!



CoverTune said:


> Gorgeous photos, and gorgeous dogs! Love that shot of the three of them on the rocks!


Thanks  It's my new favorite of them!



Kat said:


> LOVE the photos. The one of the three of them on the rocks is my absolute favorite


Thank you  



funshine said:


> Three dogs "on the rocks" looks like a great calendar shot :wink:
> Awesome pics all :smile:


Ha, maybe! Thank you!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

funshine said:


> Three dogs "on the rocks" looks like a great calendar shot :wink:
> Awesome pics all :smile:


thats true, are entries still open for Multiple Dogs in february? Quick get it in now before it closes!! lol


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> thats true, are entries still open for Multiple Dogs in february? Quick get it in now before it closes!! lol


Oh jeez, I haven't checked that thread in awhile! I'll go look now.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures are great! The one of the three of them on the rocks is outstanding.
Even your avatar picture would make a great entry for the calendar!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Even your avatar picture would make a great entry for the calendar!


Oooh you're so right!! I can't decide which I would like in the calendar more... lol. The dogs are easier to see in the avatar pic (less distracting background), but they're so cute posing on the rocks! haha


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> The pictures are great! The one of the three of them on the rocks is outstanding.
> Even your avatar picture would make a great entry for the calendar!


Thanks  



hmbutler said:


> Oooh you're so right!! I can't decide which I would like in the calendar more... lol. The dogs are easier to see in the avatar pic (less distracting background), but they're so cute posing on the rocks! haha


LOL, well, this is my avatar bigger:










It's actually not one of my favorites of them as a group, I don't like how Sako looks in that one (he's all slouched over because he was exhausted LOL).

This one is more recent and they all look better:










But, I submitted the rocks one for the calendar thread!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

kady05 said:


> LOL, well, this is my avatar bigger:


Aww I love that one!! Two have happy faces and one has a "huhhhh????" cutie face... whats not to love? lol I think thats my fave pic of ur dogs


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Aww I love that one!! Two have happy faces and one has a "huhhhh????" cutie face... whats not to love? lol I think thats my fave pic of ur dogs


Haha, it's just not very flattering of Sako, he's a lot nicer than that picture shows


----------

